# praxair prostar compressed gas regulator



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Check thourgh the victor dual stage thread. this looks to be a dual stage regulator and with a few mods like a CGA320 threaded fitting and a kit with needle valve solenoid etc could have you going quick. 

left C would have the right info though.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

It looks to me that you have a dual stage regulator (but I can't be certain without seeing the back of the regulator).

You will need to replace the nitrogen nipple with a CGA320 (for CO2). Next, I would remove the leftmost part of the regulator. That is a valve that is meant to allow some control of the gas, but for our purposes, we need something much finer (hence a needle valve is required).


----------



## poli109 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello
thank you Darkblade48 and Craigthor for your valued feedback.
Regards
poli109


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The big knob on the regulator sets the pressure downstream of the regulator - the regulator holds a constant downstream presssure as the pressure in the tank of nitrogen drops when you use gas from it. The second knob is a needle valve, which controls the flow rate of nitrogen through the valve. First hook up the regulator to the nitrogen tank. Turn the regulator knob counterclockwise to loosen it, until it feels slack. Then open the valve on the nitrogen tank. The high pressure gage on the regulator will then tell you what the nitrogen pressure in the nitrogen tank is. Turn the regulator knob clockwise until the low pressure gage gives you the pressure you want on the downstream side. Turn the knob on that needle valve either direction to increase or reduce the flow rate of nitrogen through the valve. Measuring that flow rate requires a flowmeter, which can be a venturi, with two pressure gages, a meter that has a small ball weight in a conical glass tube, where the height of the ball indicates the flow rate, or a more complicated, usually electronic flow gage.


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

poli109 said:


> I am using a praxair " prostar compressed gas regulator", which is connector to a Nitrogen gas bottle.
> I have never used compressed gas regulators before and would request your tips to ensure safety.
> A picture of the regulator is attached below.
> I have some questions-
> ...



This writeup might expound on Hoppy's reply.
http://www.scottecatalog.com/scottt...057078ba0233fc8a85256b8f0059ad09?opendocument


----------



## poli109 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Hoppy and fordtrannyman for your valued suggestions.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone else use a ProStar regulator? My girlfriend just picked one up to replace her AZoo. Any thoughts on them. There is not a lot of information about them out there.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Spork said:


> Does anyone else use a ProStar regulator? My girlfriend just picked one up to replace her AZoo. Any thoughts on them. There is not a lot of information about them out there.


Any pics? Also if there is a part# on a label or stamped on the regulator that would help. Prostar might be a rebranded regulator manufactured by one of the major regulator manufacturers.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

I will be able to get a hold of it tonight when she comes over.


----------

